# Good time had by all



## Weedon_Addict

As always a great time. But more than anything ( you know the song )MY WISH we do it again.


----------



## Guest

It's nice meeting everyone and already knew some of them. I had a blast out there! Except my gheenoe classic in the shop. 

Friday night: went with Tom and his buddy for night fishing and caught a few mangrove snappers. (Mangrove snapper bit the crap out of my finger!)

Saturday: went out to the gulf with my center console boat and fished there for while. Too windy and cold. No fish
(Broken carb shifter but used a rope on a carb. Shifer to make my motor running wide open) Some of them already knew what happend to my motor with rope puller. Still works!

Sunday: went home and dropped my boat off at the marina to replaced the shifter.

Now I'm watching playoffs and drink beer!

Go New England Patroits!

On wednesday....going to new york city for a week but when I get back, I'm buying a poling platform and make a deposit on electric jackplate for my classic noe!

It's nice to hang out again! Looking forward to do it again.

When are we going to have a wekiva mini rally? Big bass there but I'm not telling where ....lol........I knew Big fish going back to wekiva and soak his boat there!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Had a great time guys. Soon as I find my camera I will post my pics. Don't get too excited though. I had the junk camera with me this time. I am looking forward to seeing the pics that Panda and LoneRanger took! My understanding is Panda won the fishing tournament with a mid-to-high slot sized redfish. Congrats!!!

Best part of the trip was fresh caught fried grouper fingers and grilled grouper sandwiches provided by Shaun and Mark!!!!


Friday night Whitesnook, GerGheenoe and myself went up to the spring to do some sight seeing and catch a few Mangrove Snapper. We caught a few fish and had Manatees everywhere. This guy would not move away from the boat. We went to start the motor up and they still would not leave. Had to shut it off and troll out of the area.






























Fire pics are cool!!!!!





















Pics of fishing on Saturday. We ended up going about as far as you can go on the Little Homosassa. Very interesting area. Difficult to navigate due to lots of shallow areas, oysters, and strong currents caused by a day long outgoing tide. I would like to say we were so remote that there were no other boats but we got ran over by at least 3 air boat tours. No big deal GerGheenoe got two reds.







































Dinner on Saturday night. Whitesnook, Then Panda and LoneRanger. Last pic is GerGheenoe.


----------



## Eeyore

It was great to see you Gheenoers, even the ones in off brand boats. Many of you Jan and I had not seen since Fort Desoto Rally. Had a good time hanging out and a good supper at the Grill. Lets do it again.

Eeyore


----------



## Guest

Saw Lone Ranger and Panda's custom gheenoe classic with custom high raised deck, power pole and your white motor. D.A.M.N! I love your boat, I'm jealous!

How much u want for it?......lol

Nice meeting u guys!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

whos got the pics?


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

pics pics we need pics! ;D


----------



## Guest

Those 38' Donzi with triple verado 275's is niceeeee!!! I would live in this boat....lol


----------



## tom_in_orl

Pics are posted! Bump.......


----------



## orlgheenoer

Nice pics tom!


----------



## LoneRanger

mine are goin up in a few mins~ had to work on some rod stuff first!


----------



## LoneRanger

here's a hotty for ya!















Tournament Winning Redfish! ;D 













Yankee from de norf  :












tom_in_orl













bad arsed boat












whitesnook enjoying the scenery


----------



## skydiver77

Did anyone see the orange boat with the lemon on it?  Pretty funnyIMG]http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t244/skydiver77/lemon.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skydiver77

I've got a picture of the boat, but I don't know how to post... any HELP!


----------



## tom_in_orl

See the FAQ in the general discustion section. If you still have problems email me the pics.


----------



## LoneRanger




----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Big_Fish

Did not take alot and most did not turn out well enough to post,
Nothing to decorate Tom with! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

No one is ever going to believe me when I tell you it was 2 in the morning. I was completely sober and just enjoying the fire. All those beer cans were from everyone else. I swear. Oh why do I even bother.........


----------



## Tom_C

> as far a "witnesses", we all know fishermen are liers.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao
Click to expand...




> No one is ever going to believe me when I tell you it was 2 in the morning. I was completely sober and just enjoying the fire. All those beer cans were from everyone else. I swear. Oh why do I even bother.........



: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

That because you drank all the Coronas!


----------



## rcmay

what is the black furry thing in the 3rd pic?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Monkeys. There is a small island. Maybe 1500 sq ft with monkeys. Its a tourist attraction on the homosassa river.


----------



## Guest

> what is the furry thing in the 1st pic?





> Monkey....


Sorry, I couldn't help myself. ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

Fake quotes are wrong! lmao


----------



## Guest

> Fake quotes are wrong! lmao


I know. :-[  I said I was sorry.   I mean, it was just laying there. :  I had to pick it up. ;D ;D  Just hoping to brighten someones day.   Ut oh!  That just gave me an idea - latter.  :-/


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

white snook had a nice magazine we had to take from him too! ;D bad white snook! ;D


----------



## Guest

Lamo!.....I didn't brought it over........somebody left it up there and who had a dirty mind! It's probably be...........

BIG FISH!

TOM IN ORL!

GERGHEENOE!

INBOARDGHEENOEGUY!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

no it was you! ;D


----------



## Big_Fish

Definetly Whitesnook!


----------

